# iPod non reconnu depuis mise à jour IOS12



## fafa77 (9 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir 

Pour savoir si d'autres sont donc ce cas, si  raison de cause à effet.
Mon fils a fait la mise à jour de son iPod  touch IOS 12 et depuis impossible de synchroniser.
Son iPod touch ne monte pas, pas reconnu pas même de demande de "faire confiance" depuis sur aucun des postes à la maison que ce soit macbook, iMac...

D'avance merci.

Fab'


----------

